# Difficulties invoicing from Portal das Financas



## SKozlo (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello, 

I've just setup as a freelancer and have almost completed my first month of work - As this is the case I will need to invoice my customer whom resides in the UK but I've come across some difficulties and wondered whether anyone has experience with this.

So far I've been shown 2 options of how to do this by an accountant but there was a huge language barrier as I don't speak Portuguese and his English isn't the best either.

In addition to this I've been told that I don't have to register for Social Security until 12 months have passed and that I don't need to register for IVA until I've earned over 10000 but I don't know what to select on the invoice with regards to the IRS and IVA options. 

Just to throw another issue - I get paid in GBP and not Euro.
My activity is: Edicao de outros programas informaticos

Many thanks!


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Until you're registered for IVA you cannot 'charge' IVA. Is there still an option:'IVA - regime de isenção [art.º 53.º]', which is what I used at first? I think it should indicate something to that effect on your Início de Atividade.

Assuming your client can't be accused of having a base in Portugal, you would choose 'Sem retenção - Não residente sem estabelecimento' for the IRS option.

The conversion from GBP to EUR should be done consistently from one invoice to the next. I used the nett amount of EUR received from a TransferWise transfer of the GBP amount that I was paid and issued the fatura for that amount.


----------

